# price of eggs in stores going up



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

i hope i posted this in the correct section..

You can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs, right?
Those broken eggs may cost you more pretty soon -- assuming you can even find some eggs to buy.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/10/investing/egg-prices-shortage-bird-flu/

Egg prices have tripled at some supermarkets because of bird flu, bedeviling consumers, restaurants and others as they scramble for solutions.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/personalfinance/2015/06/09/egg-prices-up/28734967/

i have been thinking of getting chickens.i guess i waited way to long to do that..on account im sure the cost of buying egg laying chickens/hens will go up now..


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

It's because factory farming is over


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$3 a dozen for large white in MI.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't eat many eggs, don't even use a lot of them in cooking. But the urge to fix the lack of egg layers is strong after reading that. 

But there is the issue of the flus out there decimating flocks, large and small alike. I doubt this year will be the only year for a while that we're going to be seeing this. Time to talk to Amish farmers for eggs and meat.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm certainly glad we got our chickens when we did. Now if I can just convince the Buff to hatch some eggs in the next little bit, we can be assured (barring unforseen circumstances) of having eggs for a few years. We started selling the extras and the girls are pretty much paying for their own feed with the egg production!

It's a win-win and if we can finish covering the run, I think it will help keep outside birds from possibly contaminating our ladies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zamora, its not that easy. Virus' can and do move on the wind. Think about it, a lot of the flocks that have been decimated were in buildings that wild birds could not enter. 

For those that live in states that have been hit by the flu bio security should be top on their list after they've visited any where that the bug might have been carried in, like feed stores, poultry shows or sales. They still don't know how the commercial flocks were infected.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Wow never thought about being careful about going into feed stores. Maybe a person needs to think about ordering their feed online, except the bad thing about that is that would probably cost a lot more money. I would sure hate to think about losing my chickens and the bad thing is is that I'm also incubating so what a mess that could be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, that biosecurity thing can get pretty complicated. They have tossed out that they think someone that works at these commercial places brought the virus in on their clothes or shoes. It could also have been the trucks that bring feed in even thought they are sprayed before entering the property.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

What the heck do we do then? I would hate to lose the girls so would do what I could to protect them. Well, except for living in the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can get complicated and not be effective enough in the end. If you read the article I posted in the health/illness forum you can see how even the most strict quarantine measures is still not enough.

If you go to the feed store or any where that some one has birds your best defense is not to wear the same clothes and shoes around your birds. Wash your hands. All of those precautions are particularly true for those that live in the areas where the outbreaks are occurring. 

And just because I know this, there are a lot of flu variants out there. Many produce no symptoms at all, some are reportable but most states do not require culling and then there are the ones hitting the commercial flocks now. They culled a couple of commercial flocks in KY a few years back for a pretty benign flu because they were commercial but if a backyard flock had been affected would not have been culled. I'm not even sure there were any symptoms, it was caught because of the type of testing done on commercial flocks.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I had been finding dead black birds around my front and back yard.. Thinking it was the factory farm and their spraying. I was blaming the black bird deaths on that.. Then I read about the flu. Which has hit the factory farm chicken farms here in Arkansas. My security was ramped up. Though I still free range my birds in the back yard. I also walk the yard a lot more. Have to the best of my ability to assuring keeping the wild birds out of feed. I have offered some friends fresh eggs. No one has yet to take me up on the offer. 

I added to the flock this spring. Before I became aware of the avian flu. So instead of the two or three week quarantine. It went almost four to almost six weeks. The wife wanted to hatch some eggs.. So now I have a couple of chicks in the brooder. Growing strong and healthy.. I started those, again, before I knew that the avian flu was even an issue. Crosses fingers and remaining vigilant. 

Just another reason to hate factory farming.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While I'm not a fan of factory farming, this time it's not on them. As long as we have wild birds that are infected traveling through it will spread. If you read the article you'll see that they have finally decided to test for air born virus and are finding it. Especially in windy areas. 

The ILT that broke out of a commercial farm was due to the way they were innoculating the eggs with ILT vaccine. They in effect created the disease outbreak. I don't think they ever traced how it spread to backyard flocks. The same happened here in S. AL a few years back. It spread to several counties.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I for one thing am glad that I am picky about what shoes I wear out to my chicken coop. I don't like getting my good shoes all messed up so I wear the same pair out there all the time. With all that's going on I'm going to be even more careful and take other precautions also. My egg sales have gone up since the prices of eggs are ridiculous in stores.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Right now I can guarantee there are a lot of breeders that have an antiseptic foot bath just outside of their coops and holding pens while this is going on. Many large breeders live in those affected areas. 

Like you, I have shoes for working around here that go in the coop. But every once in a while I spot a problem and don't give a thought to what shoes I have in and go running in.

You're liable not to be able to keep up with demand as this thing continues. Should pay for your feed easily this year.


----------



## joly_bee (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for info

อัพเดตก่อนใคร ทุกคู่ ทุกการแข่งขัน livescore 7m


----------

